# Grundrute/Allroundrute



## mike91 (6. Juli 2019)

Hallo,
ich habe vor kurzem meinen Angelschein gemacht jetzt möchte ich mein Glück mal an der Ruhr in essen probieren.
Für den Anfang habe ich mir eine simple Grundmontage vorgestellt, daher denke ich das eine einfache Grundrute ausreichen sollte. Gefischt wird vom Ufer aus.
Könnte mir jemand sagen Wie viel Wg. in der Ruhr benötigt werden ?
Kann mir jemand eine Rute empfehlen? Preislich dachte ich bis 100 € wenn es geht auch günstiger.

Danke euch schon mal im voraus.


----------



## Kochtopf (6. Juli 2019)

Wenn du etwas mehr ausgibst und dir eine twintip avon (bspw und sehr empfehlenswert von Drennan) holst (11ft, 1,5lbs) hast du durch die beiden Spitzenteile unheimlich viel Flexibilität und man kann mit avonruten von Grund bis Pose eigentlich fast alles machen. Wenn ich heute vor der Wahl meiner ersten angelcombo stünde würde ich mir so eine holen, damit hätte ich wohl weite Teile meines rutenwaldes nicht angeschafft und hätte in Nachhinein sogar Geld gespart


----------



## mike91 (6. Juli 2019)

Danke für deine Antwort Kochtopf.
Ich denke dann doch eher an etwas günstigeres, da ich ja wahrscheinlich mehr als 1 Rute brauche und dazu kommen ja noch die passenden Rollen ...
Könnte man nicht auch z.B eine SPRO Kraft 3 nehmen in 3.30 und ein Wg von 35-75?


----------



## Kochtopf (6. Juli 2019)

Keine Ahnung kenne die nicht. Gibt bspw. Bei friedfischen.de durchaus auch avon in deiner Preisklasse, du musse mache guck


----------



## Aalbubi (6. Juli 2019)

Grundangeln ist ziemlich simpel. Solange du die Bisserkennung nicht über die Rutenspitze haben möchtest und nicht ordentlich weit werfen musst, reicht eine 50 Euro Rute vollkommen aus.

Du musst nur das passende Wurfgewicht für dein Gewässer ermitteln.

Ich selber fische eine Chub RS Plus 2,75 lbs. Kostet 50 Taler. 

Guck in ein paar Onlineshops nach Karpfenruten in deinem Preissegment und suche nach Erfahrungsberichten. Bei simplen Anforderungen geht es günstig und gut!


----------



## mike91 (6. Juli 2019)

Ja die frage ist ja z.B das Wurfgewicht. Die Ruhr ist jetzt nicht sonderlich breit speich ich muss keine 100m weit werfen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (6. Juli 2019)

Mache Dir zuerst Gedanken über die benötigten (maximalen) Bleigewichte (je nach Strömung).

Und dann hole Dir ne Rute mit ausreichend WG-Headroom - es macht überhaupt keinen Sinn, ständig am oberen Ende der WG-Range zu angeln und die Rute dauernd zu überlasten. Aber natürlich andersrum auch nicht übertreiben.

Die Spro 3Kraft kenne ich persönlich jetzt nicht, scheint aber generell recht brauchbar zu sein - hier im Board fischen die wohl auch mehrere Leute (ich glaube, Bimmelrudi ???).

Wenn die bis 75 g geht, kannst damit problemlos auf Aal, Zander und Karpfen angeln, das ist kräftig  genug. Sofern keine 120-g-Bleie aufgrund von Starkströmung erforderlich, natürlich.

Bei 75 g Max-WG dürfte das Ding theoretisch noch Bleie mit ca. max. 50 bis 55 g noch souverän ohne Überlastung werfen. Wie die konkret ausfällt, kann ich aber wie gesagt nicht einschätzen.

Falls dort kanalartige Fast-Null-Strömung herrschen sollte, könnte auch mal eine aufgelegte Posenmontage in Betracht kommen.

In puncto Rollen solltest Du Dir vorab überlegen, ob Du Freilauf brauchst/willst oder nicht. Unabhängig davon: Rolle nicht allzu klein wählen zwecks erträglichen Schnureinzugs und Robustheit.

Schnur ganz klar Mono, da macht Geflecht so gut wie gar keinen Sinn (Du willst ja normal auf Grund angeln und nicht feedern). Ich denke mal, für den Einstieg dürftest Du mit einer 0,30er Mono universell gut klarkommen.

Für den Einstieg ins Grundangeln und Montagen dafür sind ein paar Artikel von Dr. Catch ganz hilfreich:

https://www.doctor-catch.com/de/angelknoten-und-montagen/montage-zum-grundangeln

https://www.doctor-catch.com/de/angeltipps/angeln-mit-offenem-buegel

Schau Dich ruhig noch weiter auf der Seite um - einfach mal "Grundangeln", Grundmontage", "Aalglocke" etc. in die dortige Suchfunktion eingeben.

Zum Posenangeln gibt's dort auch gute Einsteiger-Artikel mit allen wichtigen Basics.


----------



## Andal (6. Juli 2019)

Für die Bissanzeige über die Rutenspitze muss es auch nicht unbedingt eine Quiverspitze sein. Wenn du die Spitze weit über die Ablage stehen lässt, tut es auch jederzeit eine ganz gewöhnliche Spitze. Ideal natürlich, wenn du die farblich etwas abheben kannst. Mit Lack und/oder Perlen kann man da leicht viel machen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. Juli 2019)

Die Spro 3Kraft gibt es in verschiedenen Wurfgewichtsklassen, da ist für jeden was dabei.
Die Ruten haben recht große Ringe, wie man es auch von Karpfenruten gewohnt ist.
Es gibt sie nur 3teilig, wobei auf dem Handteil auch der Startring ist (finde ich sehr wichtig bei 3teilig wenn man bereits montiert die Ruten mitnimmt).

Die Ruten sind quasi für alles brauchbar, mit der 160er Variante sind auch große Ströme wie Rhein/Elbe machbar.
Ich selbst fische sie zwar nicht, aber mein alter Herr benutzt sie und daher kenne ich sie.
Ich selbst fische die Pelzer Bondage Cork in 3lbs (auch 3teilig), gefällt mir persönlich um einiges besser. Leider sind fast alle Bilder im Web von der Bondage mit der Contact vertauscht.
Wer also ne Rute mit längerem Vorgriff sucht, sollte dementsprechend nicht nur Bondage greifen.
Alle hier genannten Ruten werfen auch problemlos deutlich mehr wie aufgedruckt, der SAufbau ist Karpfenruten nicht ganz unähnlich und dort werden mit banalen 3lbs-Ruten auch durchaus Geschosse deutlich jenseits der 120g Marke geworfen.
Wenns Teleruten wären würde ich das aufgedruckte WG sicher auch nicht auskitzeln, aber Steckruten können deutlich mehr ab, selbst die billigsten werfen problemlos dauerhaft das aufgedruckte Maximal-Wurfgewicht.
Vom Preis bewegt man sich dabei bei allen genannten so um die 50€/Stk.

Geht freilich auch noch günstiger...benutze seit gut 10 Jahren 2x die Exori GTX Allround (WG 40-80g), hab ich seinerzeit für unter 20€/Stk. bei Askari gekauft und die haben bisher alles mitgemacht und einiges an Fisch verhaftet. Sind ebenfalls 3teilige Steckruten, ohne Firlefanz aber ehrbare Diener.


----------



## Nemo (6. Juli 2019)

In der Ruhr sind mir auch 80g Bleie schon ins Rollen gekommen. In der Regel bleibt aber ein 30-50g Grundblei liegen. Die genannte Spro Kraft 3 passt daher aus meiner Sicht vom WG her, gefischt habe ich sie aber noch nicht.


----------



## Bayer321 (6. Juli 2019)

Wenn ich eine erste grundrute nochmal kaufen würde wäre es die günstige daiwa black widow in 2,75 lbs .... fische ich immer noch sehr gerne an einem ähnlichen Fluss vom einzusetzenden Wg....selbst 129gr wg hat sie schad und klaglos mitgemacht bei hochwasser (natürlich kein gewaltwurf).

Und wenn sie irgendwann mal das zeitliche segnet,39 EUR für die nächste black widow hab ich dann sicher übrig für eine rute die man nicht zu schonen braucht....als 1. Rute ideal finde ich,gute parabolische Aktion und macht alles mit ...
Schont den Geldbeutel, ansonsten kann man viele ruten empfehlen,aber mittelschweres grundfischen allround und meist ufernah, würde ich nicht mehr als 50 Euro investieren.


----------



## Andal (6. Juli 2019)

Eine Rute, die ich uneingeschränkt empfehlen kann, ist die Prologic C.O.M. Pure Stalker 2.75 lbs.. Sie kann sowohl in 270 cm, als auch in 330 cm gefischt werden und deckt vom Hechtfischen mit Kunstködern (Blinker, Wobbler... tote Köderfische), übers Fischen mit Pose und Köderfisch, Würmern, bis hin zur reinen Grundrute alles ab. Preislich und qualitativ ist sie auch top. Eine ideale "what erver swims allong Rute"!

Sie ist zwar keine reinrassige Weitwurfrute, aber wenn du die Fische "vor deinen Füssen" fängst, die die anderen alle überwerfen, dann hast du mehr als zwei Hände voll zu tun.

Alternativ kannst du z.B. auch bei Shakespeare nach Wolfsbarsch- und Pierruten sehen. Zwar original für die Küste gedacht, aber auch im Binnenland sehr geeignet, für das was du vor hast und auch preislich voll im Rahmen.

Gepaart mit einer leichteren Freilaufrolle hast du etwas, das weit über den Anfängerbereich hinausreicht. Für einen günstigen Kurs und mit sehr hohem Nutzwert.


----------



## mike91 (6. Juli 2019)

Erstmal besten dank für die Zahlreichen und Ausführlichen Antworten.
Ja jetzt steht man vor der Wahl , da mir auch das Wissen fehlt.
Hört sich alles ganz gut an und das für einen schmalen Taler. 
Denke so eine Allround Rute wäre schon nicht schlecht damit ich auch mal was auspobieren kann. Nicht das ich schnell feststelle das Grundangeln nichts für mich ist .
Welche Rollen würdest ihr so empfehlen bzw welche Größe. Mono oder geflochtene schnur für das (Allround fischen)


----------



## Bayer321 (6. Juli 2019)

Joa der @Andal  hat schon Ahnung  ...
Spare lieber bisschen an der rute und investier bisschen mehr in die Rolle.... Shimano baitrunner 3000-4000, mit der bin ich sehr zufrieden,daiwa emcast br find ich persönlich auch nicht schlecht(gibt aber Leute dIe nicht so zufrieden waren hier) oder penn live liner (sehr robust)und viele andere beim kauf nicht von x kugellagern beeinflussen lassen,4 gute sind besser als 10 schlechte. Am besten sind korrosionsbeständige(A-RB,HPCR,CRBB) und lebensdauergeschmierte Lager die an beiden Seiten verschlossen sind....wenn du im mittleren Segment suchst, 
Zum grundfischen würde ich auf guten freilauf,frontbremse achten....am besten finde ich getriebe aus messing und Bronze aber da wirds schon recht teuer....
Man kann aber sagen bei penn, daiwa,Shimano und okuma im unteren Segment machst du grundsätzlich nicht viel falsch, auch wenns ein preisgünstigeres Modell sein soll, über den Daumen gepeilt findest du da ab ca 65 Euro aufwärts eine gute Rolle mit der du lange freude haben wirst(freilauf)- meine drei gefischten freilaufrollen liegen alle in etwa dem Bereich +20 Euro die baitrunner  und kann ich alle drei empfehlen....aber es gibt so viele gute Rollen und da kommt sicher nochwas von anderen und vermutlich sind sie für deine zwecke alle geeignet ...ich würde nach Aktionen bei den drei Herstellern suchen und schauen dass ich günstig zuschlagen kann....
Für  95 gibts momentan die baitrunner usa von shimano-zwar kein Schnäppchen aber .... die Investition lohnt sich...,die live liner liegt bei knapp 70 Euro momentan,die emcast etwas darüber, baitrunner dl um 70 ist auch ausreichend- viel billiger wirds bei freilauf aber wahrscheinlich nicht wenn du was wertiges möchtest.
... möchte jetzt aber nicht wieder eine rollendiskussion anstossen und bestimmt kommt von anderer Seite noch der ein oder andere gute Vorschlag....okumuma soll in der Preis Leistung sehr gut sein für schmalen taler ..... direkt vor den Füßen angeln,ganz klar mono 0,35/40 für aal bis hecht,karpfen - bei letzterem eher 0,45er,mit 0,40er bist aber gut aufgestellt (je nach zielfisch auch weniger) oder eben geflochten sunline,daiwa,suffix sind zu empfehlen im mittleren Segment mit schlagschnur....


----------



## mike91 (6. Juli 2019)

@Andal  Prologic C.O.M. Pure Stalker 2.75 lbs ist das eine Rute oder sind das 2 Ausführungen mit 9ft oder 11ft.
@bayer Nicht immer direkt vor den Füßen aber auch keine 70 oder 80 Meter.
Da ich ja bis jetzt nur 1 Rute habe würdet ihr eine Kombi 2x genau gleich kaufen oder würdet ihr verschiedene nehmen...?


----------



## PirschHirsch (6. Juli 2019)

Wie gesagt: Auf jeden Fall Mono. Geflecht ist so gut wie nicht nötig bzw. bietet da keinerlei Vorteile. 

Schon gar nicht für einen Anfänger, der die (empfindlichen) Besonderheiten von Braid nicht kennt und auch nix von haltbaren Schlagschnurknoten usw. versteht.

Abgesehen davon verzieht eine Mono typische Anfänger-Drillfehler viel besser. Ich würde wie gesagt bei einer Rute bis 75 g WG zu einer 0,30er Mono (max. 0,32er) für Allround-Zwecke raten - damit geht z. B. auch noch Posenfischen auf Zander erträglich. Der Durchschnitts-Aal lässt sich damit auch landen.

Klar bietet eine 0,35er oder 0,40er mehr Sicherheit - allzu fett würde ich aber für nen Allround-Einsatz auch nicht einsteigen. Da gilt es, einen guten Kompromiss zu finden, wenn mehrere Methoden etwa gleich gut funzen sollen.

Wir reden hier ja nicht von Hardcore-Aal mit Superschwerblei und Wallerbeifang oder XXL-Deadbaiting. Für solche Zwecke sollte dann natürlich schon derber rangegangen werden.

Der TE braucht aber eine gut händelbare Allround-Combo für diverse Ansitzzwecke. Und super schwer ist eben genauso ein Spezialfall wie super leicht.


----------



## Andal (6. Juli 2019)

Die Pure Stalker ist eine Rute. Sie besteht aus vier Teilen und kann in beiden Längen gefischt werden.

Was die Schnur angeht, so rate ich dir fürs Grund-- und Posenangeln zur Mono. Erstens sehr viel preiswerter und zweitens für den Zweck auch absolut ausreichend. 

Ich habe keine Rute doppelt. Ich angle ganz selten mit zweien und wenn dann diese recht unterschiedlich... weit, montiert, wie auch immer.


----------



## Bayer321 (6. Juli 2019)

Geflochtene ist schön und gut Mike...aber ganz unter uns zum grundangeln am Fluss habe ich nach x Jahren geflochtener wieder mono drauf.....Geflochtene wird erst dann notwendig wenns auf Distanz geht, sonst und für dich am besten ist ne gute mono...ich hab climax und stroft gtm ,aber da kannst ne x beliebige von jedem markenhersteller nehmen...am Fluss heisst dass erfolgsrezept das gute liegt so nah....meine besten fische habe ich wie viele andere in maximal zwei bis drei Metern Entfernung vom Ufer gefangen, oft nur einen Meter und dort ist die dehnung der mono dass was bei geflochtener beim distanzfischen gilt- alles hat seinen einsatzbereich und die mono wirkt ausschlitzern , abrieb bei steinkontakt oder holz entgegen....wenn ich mir jetzt noch ne zweite rute dazukaufen wollte zum ansitz,wärs wohl ne daiwa powerfloat in 4,20 mindestens und nen stellfisch rutenhalter,dann kannst nen kleinen köfi ca 5-8 cm an der pose ufernah schön pendeln lassen nachts beispielsweise, 2 Meter sind da völlig ausreichend und und und ...


----------



## Bayer321 (6. Juli 2019)

Ich kenne @Andal  jetzt zwar nicht persönlich,habe aber schon einiges gelesen und der mann hat schon Ahnung,wie andere vorposter auch-wenn du noch nicht weisst ob der ansitz was für dich ist (raubfisch,friedfisch) .... Folge seiner Empfehlung,die black widow ist beispielsweise eine gute günstige rute,empfehle ich dir auch nur dafür und wegen ihrer riesigen wg toleranz und unverwüstlichkeit ,robustheit 80gramm blei plus 15 cm köfi würde ich sonst mit keiner 2,75lbs rute werfen  ,auch nicht 15 - 20 m,mit ner teuren rute hätte ich vermutlich auch nicht probiert obs geht und  ..es geht.taugt aber wirklich nur zum ansitz,auch wenn ich vermute dass du an der Ruhr beim ansitz zu der Jahreszeit(vornehmlich abends-nachts) einiges reissen kannst mit einer grundrute und einem kleinen köfi,einer auf grund und einer mittelwasser bzw oberflächennah....bzw, pellets ,hartmais oder was auch immer....


----------



## Andal (6. Juli 2019)

Danke für die Blumen! 

Sieh zu und nicht nur für den Anfang, dass es simpel bleibt. Erfolge bei Angeln kann man nur schwerlich kaufen, sieht man mal von sündteuren Reisen zu Traumzielen ab.


----------



## Bayer321 (6. Juli 2019)

mike91 schrieb:


> @Andal  Prologic C.O.M. Pure Stalker 2.75 lbs ist das eine Rute oder sind das 2 Ausführungen mit 9ft oder 11ft.
> @bayer Nicht immer direkt vor den Füßen aber auch keine 70 oder 80 Meter.
> Da ich ja bis jetzt nur 1 Rute habe würdet ihr eine Kombi 2x genau gleich kaufen oder würdet ihr verschiedene nehmen...?


Die karpfenspezies machen es wohl so,aber nein....wenn du noch nicht weisst dass du rein auf einen zielfisch wie karpfen gehen willst macht dass keinen Sinn.... als Anfänger würde ich mir eine rute zum grundfischen in 2,75lbs holen mit parabolischer aktion und eine zum leichten grundfischen bis mittleren posenfischen wie die powerfloat ...auch wenns eigentlich eher als spirolinorute angedacht ist....ich schätze du wirst relativ schnell erste Erfolge verbuchen können wenn du 1. Ufernah fischst am Fluss ,2. Möglichst einfach und 3. Erstmal die finger von boilies lässt ohne Vorkenntnisse und mit naturködern von Mais,wurm bis kleinen köfis angelst.bleib im hochsommer mittags zu Hause und geh lieber abends.....


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. Juli 2019)

mike91 schrieb:


> Da ich ja bis jetzt nur 1 Rute habe würdet ihr eine Kombi 2x genau gleich kaufen oder würdet ihr verschiedene nehmen...?



Da du noch nicht genau weißt ob dir das Grundangeln liegt und du dabei bleibst, würde ich erstmal nur eine Rute+Rolle kaufen.
Ich denke das langt erstmal um damit etwas warm zu werden oder es generell sein zu lassen.

Die Rolle muß auch überhaupt nicht auf Namen wie Shimano, Daiwa oder Penn hören. Für 50€ bekommt man heute durchaus praktikables Material womit sich durchaus einige Jahre Spaß haben lässt.
Natürlich wird es immer Leute geben, die bestimmte Marken generell ablehnen oder eben nur eine bestimmte kaufen. Das ist aber nicht der Maßstab, auch andre Mütter haben schöne Töchter.
Und zu Beginn muß man auch nicht zuviel Geld rausfeuern um erstmal damit warmzuwerden. 
Okuma hat da einiges im Programm, was nicht ansatzweise die beiden großen Player zu scheuen brauch, zb die Longbow XT.
Alternativ auch mal bei DAM schauen, auch dort sind durchaus einige Rollen im Programm, die kein Loch in die Haushaltskasse reißen und dennoch mehr wie brauchbar sind.
Die 250m 30er sollte die Rolle aber schon in etwa fassen.
Ne 30er Mono drauf und du bist im Rennen. Bei etwas geschickter Einkaufsstrategie bleibt sogar noch etwas über von den angepeilten 100€ für Kleinkram wie Haken, Bleie etc.


----------



## punkarpfen (7. Juli 2019)

Hi, ich möchte nochmal Kochtopfs Vorschlag aufgreifen. Mit so einem Rutenmodell https://www.angelhaack.de/ruten-und.../korum-barbel-12ft-twin-tip-1.5lb-quiver?c=27 ist man für zahlreiche Angelarten und Angelsituationen gerüstet, weil man quasi 2 Ruten in einer hat. Dazu noch eine vernünftige 4000er Rolle mit Ersatzspule und man ist mehr als gut gerüstet.


----------



## mike91 (7. Juli 2019)

Danke für eure Hilfe  hat mir schon mal sehr gut geholfen. Ich denke ich werde mir die Pure Stalker zulegen aber bei der ROlle bin ich mir noch etwas unsicher, da gibt es einfach zu viel Auswahl.


----------



## mike91 (7. Juli 2019)

@Andal ist das diese rute die du meinst ? https://www.nordfishing77.at/prologic-c.o.m.-raw-stalker-rod-9ft-oder-11ft-2-75lb-8055


----------



## Andal (8. Juli 2019)

Genau.


----------



## punkarpfen (8. Juli 2019)

Diese Rolle würde an der Rute nen schlanken Fuß machen: https://www.nordfishing77.at/okuma-inception-fd-inc-6000-stalkerrolle-neu-2019-10405


----------



## Andal (8. Juli 2019)

Wäre auf jeden Fall eine sehr stimmige Kombi, die mehr als nur eine Angelart ermöglicht!


----------



## Peter_Piper (9. Juli 2019)

Naja, ich weiß ja nicht, aber ne 6000er Karpfenrolle an der Korum 1,5 lbs Rute finde ich ein bisschen zu viel des guten.


----------



## Andal (9. Juli 2019)

Lieber zu viel, als zu wenig und am Ende muss es individuell passen. Mir stellt es eher die Haare auf, wenn mal wieder von der "kleinen Rolle" an floatruten geschrieben wird.


----------



## Peter_Piper (10. Juli 2019)

und haben ist besser als brauchen...


----------



## punkarpfen (11. Juli 2019)

Hi, an der Korum wäre die Rolle etwas groß. Er hat sich ja für die Prologic in 2,25 lbs. entschieden. Da passt die Größe schon.


----------



## Peter_Piper (13. Juli 2019)

punkarpfen schrieb:


> Hi, an der Korum wäre die Rolle etwas groß. Er hat sich ja für die Prologic in 2,25 lbs. entschieden. Da passt die Größe schon.


SRY, habe nicht gelesen, dass er sich dafür entschieden hat. Aber falls doch, passt die Rolle durchaus.


----------

